

Productivity tips, tricks and hacks for academics - yarapavan
http://matt.might.net/articles/productivity-tips-hints-hacks-tricks-for-grad-students-academics/

======
mgreenbe
Good advice. Transaction costs and, in particular, startup costs are some of
the most difficult things I face in my (graduate student) day-to-day. Simply
getting up to the whiteboard can be difficult.

I'm definitely going to start using a reference managing website.

I've been using Ad Block Plus to keep myself out of Reddit and Google Reader
at work. (Sadly, I think the time has come to add HN, as well.) The method
works, and I've been tempted only once or twice to circumvent the blocks.

------
yarapavan
In short, mold your life so that the path of least resistance is the path of
maximum productivity

